# 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Oktober 2018)

*10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Moin,

vor einem halben Jahr habe ich mir etwas vermeintlich simples vorgenommen: Einen Monitor zu kaufen. Ich wollte weg von meiner 27" Fischdose von Acer mit keinerlei Ergonomie-Funktionen und TN-Panel. Tief im Forum vergraben finden sich auch noch zwei Threads dazu. Im Laufe des vergangenen Jahres habe ich *zehn* Monitore bestellt und wieder zurückgeschickt, nur ein einziger war fehlerfrei. Diese "Liste des Grauens" möchte ich nun einmal vorstellen:

Zu Beginn war das Ziel klar: 34" Ultra-Wide mit 100 Hz. 

Trotz Geforce habe ich erstmal einen Freesync-Monitor bestellt.
*Samsung C34F791
*Das Bild hat mir, in Vebindung mit dem Quantum-Dot, gut gefallen. Da hat es mich auch nicht sonderlich gestört, dass der Monitor nicht zu den schnellsten gehört. Doch dann fand ich eine toten Pixel. Ist es übertrieben, deswegen einen Monitor zurückzuschicken? Ich erwarte bei solchen Preisen ein fehlerfreies Display. Außerdem bekomme ich bei sowas immer einen "Drang", die ganze Zeit auf diesen toten Pixel zu gucken. Na gut, Monitor wieder eingepackt und zurückgeschickt.

Danach beschloss ich, einen G-Sync Monitor zu kaufen. Dies war der eigentliche Beginn des Grauens:

3x *Acer Predator X34P*
Ich habe mich bei der Entscheidung zu diesem Monitor sehr schwer getan, aufgrund der typischen IPS-Probleme wie BLB. In der Folge hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass mich BLB nicht so sehr stört, und bis auf den letzten von den Dreien hatte ich da auch sehr Glück gehabt. Was waren denn nun die Probleme an den Dreien? Der erste hatte die Probleme, die man in Verbindung mit dem Modell häufiger verbindet: Tote Pixel und Dreck im Panel. Der zweite war wohl das kurioseste. Dieser hatte am unteren Bildschirmrand zwei kleine, ovalförmige Kratzer auf dem Display. Diese waren nur zu erkennen, wenn man mit einer Taschenlampe gegengeleuchtet hat. Zum Glück hatte sich an der Stelle genug Dreck gesammelt, wodurch ich es entdeckt habe. Der Dritte hatte, wie oben angesprochen, ein Problem mit dem BLB. Dieses war in der unteren rechten Ecke so stark, dass es auch beim Spielen den Bildschirminhalt überstrahlt hat.

2x *AOC Agon AG352UCG6 Black Edition
*Diese beiden habe ich zwischen den Acer-Monitoren ausprobiert. Hier hat mir die Bildqualität nicht so gut gefallen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es am VA-Panel lag oder an etwas anderem. Ich mochte das Bild einfach nicht. Zurückgegangen sind diese aber wegen einer Reihe toter Pixel.

Nach den fünf G-Sync Monitoren habe ich im Zuge einiger Bastelarbeiten eine Vega-GPU verbaut. Also habe ich beschlossen, dazu passend einen Freesync-Monitor zu kaufen (welche auch den Geldbeutel nicht so sehr beanspruchen, wie G-Sync Monitore).

*AOC Agon AG322QCX*
Ich weiß, ist kein Utrawide. Aber nach diesen Eskapaden im 1000€ Bereich, habe ich mir gesagt, ich kaufe mir einen soliden Monitor und warte erstmal ab. Vielleicht gibt es mal irgendwann OLEDs oder Micro-LEDs in (bezahlbaren) Monitoren. Und dieser Monitor war auch tatsächlich der einzige "fehlerfreie". Doch dann habe ich die Schriften gesehen. Ich wusste vorher schon, dass VAs dort Probleme haben, aber eine so extrem unscharfe Schrift habe ich nicht erwartet. Außerdem war das bei den vorher und nachher bestellten VAs kein Problem. Also ging auch der hier zurück.

3x *Samsung C32HG70*
Dieser war neben dem AG 322QCX einer der Kandidaten für einen "soliden" Monitor. Der große Standfuß hatten mich aber zunächst abgeschreckt und durch die Erfahrung mit der unscharfen Schrift des AOC war ich zusätzlich skeptisch. Schlußendlich habe ich trotzdem eine Bestellung durchgeführt und ich habe einen defekten Monitor bekommen. Also den nächsten bestellt und ich durfte wieder eine Fülle von toten Pixeln betrachten. Dies betraf auch den dritten.

Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Ich habe zwar noch ein paar Ideen, was für Modelle ich ausprobieren könnte, aber dann geht der Spaß wieder von vorne los. Auch ein Durchstreifen einiger hamburger Elektronikläden brachte keine neuen Erkentnisse.
Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder habe ich einfach nur sehr viel Pech? Gehe ich mit falschen Erwartungen heran und muss ich es akzeptieren, dass ich bei Geräten für mehrere hundert Euro, Pixelfehler ertragen muss? Gibt es so etwas wie Qualitätskontrolle überhaupt bei den Monitor- und Panelherstellern?


----------



## Viking30k (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin ich hatte auch noch keinen perfekten Monitor und ich habe bestimmt schon 10 Stück angefangen von 24-34“

Pixefehler stören einfach nur man starrt die ganze Zeit darauf 3 Acer gsync monitore flackerten im gsync Modus. Matsch Texturen bei einem 24“ Monitor,blb Geräusche als würde der Monitor gleich explodieren, grau anstatt schwarz alles schon gehabt.

Mein jetziger hat blb und es stört doch in dunklen Games agony z.b. Verursacht Brechreiz auf dem mit diesen gelben Ecken xd


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Hol doch einen EIZO Monitor. EIZO ist nicht teuer. 1984 kostete ein Taxan Monitor schlappe 24.000 Mark. Ein NEC 3D war da günstiger.

Ich kaufe nur EIZO Monitore seit 9070S. Aktuell habe ich ein S-PVA Panel. 31782 Betriebsstunden hat der drauf. Der hat 2009 900 EUR gekostet. Das Panel hat keine Pixelfehler.

Du wirst es nicht bereuen...Wieviel darf der Monitor denn kosten ? 4K für 150 EUR ? 600-1000 EUR kostet ein vernünftiger Monitor. Man kann auch für 2000 EUR einen Monitor kaufen.

Damals war es so. Die Leute kaufen sich die geilsten Buftata Anlagen, für Lautsprecher kein Geld mehr. Wo es doch Gang und Gäbe war 2/3 des Stereoanlagenpreises für Boxen auszugeben.

Die großen und teuren NEC Monitore sind auch richtig gut.


Bei Samsung, LG und Konsorten kannste wegen der MickeyMaus Farben auch direkt auf BabyTV zappen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Du hast schon gesehen, was der TE sucht?
Das passt kein Eizo in Profil.

@TE
Wenn dir der erste Samsung gefallen hatte und du ihn nur aufgrund von Pixelfehlern zurück geschickt hast, warum hast du ihn nicht tauschen lassen?
Ist ja keine modellspezifisches Problem, sondern kann immer vorkommen.


----------



## Atma (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Ich kann deinen Leidensweg sehr gut nachvollziehen. Wollte damals von einem Dell U2715H auf Ultra Wide, leider Begann wie bei dir eine regelrechte Tortur die lange anhielt. Als erstes probierte ich den LG 34UM95C-P, es müssten gut 5 Exemplare gewesen sein die ich ausprobiert hatte. Immer war was anders, entweder BLB aus der Hölle oder Pixelfehler. Je nach Exemplar sogar beides auf einmal. Sichtlich frustriert wollte ich noch nicht aufgeben, also versuchte ich es als nächstes mit dem Samsung S34E790C. Leider wurde ich auch bei diesem Monitor enttäuscht. Das erste Exemplar hatte in einer Ecke starkes BLB, das zweite fast mittig im Bild mehrere Pixelfehler - für den Preis völlig inakzeptabel. Nach zwei Exemplaren hatte ich bereits die Schnauze voll und holte mein Geld wieder.

Damit begrub ich mein Vorhaben auf Ultra Wide zu wechseln. Ich entschied mich bei 16:9 zu bleiben, dafür sollte es aber ein G-Sync Monitor werden. Also erneut bestellt, diesmal war es der Asus PG278Q. 2 Exemplare später war ich der Verzweiflung nahe, neben den fast schon obligatorischen Pixelfehlern kam diesmal noch Pixel Inversion hinzu. Einen letzten Versuch wollte ich noch unternehmen, zu dem Zeitpunkt kam der Dell S2716DG neu auf dem Markt weshalb ich den bestellte. Ich habe schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet, umso überraschter war ich als ich keinerlei Mangel feststellen konnte. Kein BLB, kein einziger toter Pixel, nichts. Na gut, fast nichts. Von dem Pixel Inversion Problem ist auch der betroffen, allerdings bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt wie der Asus. Den S2716DG habe ich somit behalten und betreibe ihn bis heute neben dem U2715H und bin sehr zufrieden. Anfangs wirkten zwei 27" Monitore auf dem Tisch unglaublich riesig, der Gewöhneffekt trat allerdings schnell ein und heute will ich es nicht mehr missen. So viel Displayfläche, so viel Platz, wirklich toll. Beide Monitore haben einen schmalen Rahmen (Slim Bezel), der gerade mal 8 mm breit ist und somit nicht störend ins Auge fällt.

Mir graut es schon vor dem Tag, an dem ich einen oder beide Monitore ersetzen muss. Der Monitor Markt und die nicht vorhandene Qualitätskontrolle sind eine riesige Katastrophe.


----------



## NatokWa (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Also wenn ich das hier lese wird mir wirklich ein wenig Schlecht , bzw. fange ich mich an ztu fragen ob ich einfach nur Glück habe ODER die richtige Marke kaufe .

Habe nach 2 Günstigen FHD-Monis gerade den 3. Monitor von ASUS am laufen und NIE Bildfehler oder BLB gehabt . Schriften waren/sind immer knackig Scharf und mit den Farben an sich bin ich immer zufrieden gewesen . Das einzige was ich an meinem aktuellen Moni evtl. aussetzen könnte , währe der Fakt das ich ihn gerne weiter in der Höhe verstellen können würde (Sprich ihn weiter nach oben schieben) . Währe manchmal aus ergonomischer Sicht für mich besser da ich auf der Couch rumfläze und der Moni auf nem kleinen Tisch gleich neben der Couch steht . 
Achja : 2 Laptops von ASUS waren auch schon da , KEINE toten/Fehlerhaften Pixel . 

Fazit : Entweder hab ich absolutes Glück oder ASUS hat ne bessere Qualitätskontrolle .

BTW : Acer würde ich persönlich NIEMALS mehr kaufen , egal was . Die Qualli bei denen war immer Mies wo auch immer ich mit der Firma in Berührung gekommen bin .... unterste Schublade .


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Pixelfehler – Wikipedia


----------



## Datarecovery09 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Ich hatte Glück mit einem BenQ EX3501R, den ich allerdings wesentlich günstiger als normal (weil gebraucht) erstehen konnte. Ich konnte den Monitor also direkt beim Verkäufer auf Pixelfehler überprüfen.
Perfekt ist der Monitor allerdings keineswegs: zum einen kann man bei meinem Exemplar nachts/in einem sehr dunklen Raum durchaus Clouding beobachten (ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie die Serienstreuung ist), zum anderen ist die Menüsteuerung absoluter Krebs. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum die Samsung-Methode mit dem kleinen Joystick noch nicht quer durch die Bank Standard ist.
Von der Größe und Helligkeit her ist das Modell vergleichbar mit dem Samsung C34F791, aber die Farben sind (mangels Quantum Dot) nicht so knallig. Für ein VA-Panel ist der Monitor übrigens erfreulich schnell, und am Schriftbild habe ich auch nichts auszusetzen.
Etwas fragwürdig ist, dass der Monitor eine Art Fake-HDR mitbringt: Man kann zwar in Windows und Spielen wie Mass Effect: Andromeda HDR einstellen, aber das Panel hat nur 8bit. Das Bild in ME:A sieht dann zwar durchaus besser aus, aber es ist eben kein echtes HDR.
Wenn du dir den Monitor trotz dieser Schwächen anschauen willst:
BenQ EX3501R ab €' '693,72 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn dir der erste Samsung gefallen hatte und du ihn nur aufgrund von Pixelfehlern zurück geschickt hast, warum hast du ihn nicht tauschen lassen?



Ich hatte zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt mir gedacht, dass ich zu einem G-Sync Monitor greife.


----------



## 0ssi (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll.


Also ist jetzt wieder dein alter Monitor in Betrieb und du überlegst welchen du nun kaufen sollst !?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt mir gedacht, dass ich zu einem G-Sync Monitor greife.


Warum bestellst du ihn dann jetzt nicht einfach nochmal?


----------



## MountyMAX (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

EIZO war wirklich gut, habe meinen FX2431 noch immer eingelagert, aber leider ist EIZO in den letzten Jahren mit Modellen und Größen "eingeschlafen"

Meinern jetzigen ASUS PB328Q  musste ich auch mehrmals zurückschicken, Anfang des Jahres ging er sogar kaputt (Streifen), habe aber einen neuen (fehlerfreien) von ASUS bekommen, da es noch in den 3 Jahren Garantie war.

Auf Arbeit habe ich einen (Pixelfehlerfreien) LC34F791WQUXEN (also den du als erstes hattest, finde den Klasse und frage mich wie du bei der Pixeldichte einen einzelnen toten Pixel finden willst ohne auf Naseenabstand heran zu gehen oO)


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

So hoch ist die Pixeldichte auch nicht.
Mein Monitor hat 4 Pixelfehler, hab nichtmal nach gesucht und hab sie ziemlich sofort gesehen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Monitore mit Mängeln hatte ich noch nie. Wobei ich tatsächlich recht spät auf Flachbildschirme umgestiegen bin. Meine 22" Iiyama Röhre mit 100Hz hat sich sehr lange gehalten. Bis zu meinem 1. iMac in 2009. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass die Panels heutzutage immer mehr Fehler aufweisen, als noch vor 5 Jahren. Vor allem die Geräte, welche als "gamingtauglich" vermarktet werden.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Ich hatte bisher auch noch keine Pixelfehler und Glück mit meinen Monitoren. Aber wenn ich so überlege... viele Monitore hatte ich bisher nicht:

17" Röhre
19 "Röhre
22" LCD

und jetzt einen 24" LED.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Ich hatte bisher auch keine Probleme,
Kaufe aber Monitore bevorzugt live bei z. B. NBB, bei denen man mit einem kleinen Testprogramm evtl. Fehler sofort erkennen kann.
Ist das getestete Wunschmodell fehlerfrei, kommt er wieder in die Verpackung und ins Auto - fertig.

Mein bester Monitor war und ist im übrigen eine 22" Röhre von Miro


----------



## pcfr3ak (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Also ich hatte in letzter Zeit 3 Monitore von 3 verschiedenen Herstellern (WQHD, 144Hz, >=27") und alle hatten, mal abgesehen von den ganzen technischen Nachteilen, Mängel (2x Pixelfehler, 1x Staubeinschluss).  Schon ziemlich lächerlich, dass bei solchen Preisklassen so viele mangelhafte Produkte verkauft werden...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum bestellst du ihn dann jetzt nicht einfach nochmal?



Nachdem ich mehrer 32 16:9 Zöller hier hatte, empfinde ich die Höhe  von 34" UWQHD als zu gering. Diese entspricht schließlich nur meinem 27"  Acer Monitor.
Ich überlege deswegen, ob ich nicht zu einem der 38  Zöller von LG greife. Dann müsste ich aber mit nur 75 Hz leben und darf  wieder Lotto mit IPS spielen.



MountyMAX schrieb:


> frage mich wie du bei der Pixeldichte einen einzelnen toten Pixel finden willst ohne auf Naseenabstand heran zu gehen oO)



Ich weiß nicht, ob es an meinen guten Augen liegt, aber ich erkenne sowas leider. Dafür bin ich bei den ganzen anderen Sachen wie BLB nicht sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Ich habe noch einen SIlicon Graphics 21 Zoll CRT im Keller, der wiegt so 30 KG. Der macht bei 1920x1200 vertikal locker 160Hz. Mit dem Teil habe ich mal einen Pokal geholt beim Formel 1 fahren mit Microprose Geoff Crammond GP2. Den Horizontalfrequenzbereich weis ich jetzt nicht mehr. Der hat noch 5 BNC Anschlüsse für VGA.

Profi Gamer zocken mit solch schnellen CRT Monitoren. Da kommt kein Flachfernseher bei.

Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein EIZO Foris 2431-BK seit 2009. 1920x1200 ist doch gut. Das ist kein Schmeiss weg Monitor.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Falscher Thread, sorry


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Einerseits verstehe ich die Frustration da man ja richtig Asche auf den Tisch legen soll. Andererseits darf man nicht ZU picky sein und vor Allem sollte man schon wissen was man will und was nicht. Aussagen wie "Das Bild hat mir einfach irgendwie nicht gefallen" sind nicht zielführend .

Ich selbst bin seeeehr picky. Hatte einen alten günstigen24" TN und wollte das Nonplusultra für meine Knete... gerne für nen Tausender, auch wenn meine Freundin da schon den Kopf geschüttelt hatte. 

Hatte mir den Dell AW3418DW bestellt und den auf Herz und Nierchen geprüft. Alle denkbaren Tests durchgeführt etc... wobei mit einer Taschenlampe anleuchten halte ich für sehr anwendungsfern .... Kurz: Ich war nicht happy. Qualität top (keine Pixelfehler, keine Stäubchen, BB unkritisch), aber IPS Glow der mir erstmal klar gezeigt hat, dass ich mit der Technologie nix anfangen kann. Ich gebe keine 1000 Kröten aus um dann keine dunklen atmosphärischen Games spielen zu können.

In einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion einen VA Screen ausgesucht (AG352UCG6), bestellt und sowohl einzeln getestet als auch dem Dell gegenüber gestellt. Wieder: Qualität top, keine Produktionsfehler oä.. Die Beurteilung des Bildes bzw der Technologie ist stark subjektiv und individuell, aber man sollte schon herausfinden, was *genau *man mag und was nicht. Zudem sollte man schon den Monitor wenigstens nach den Empfehlungen diverser Redaktionen und Testplattformen einstellen was Farben, Helligkeit und Kontrast angeht. (Ich hoffe Du hast es gemacht.) Mein persönliches Fazit: VA > IPS.

Was eigentlich trivial ist oder sein sollte: Sucht eure Monitore nicht stur nach Fehlern ab, sondern bleibt dabei anwendungsnah. Testet nach eurem wahren Anwenderprofil. Perfekte eierlegende Wollmilchsäue gibt es nun mal nicht und wird es in den kommenden Jahren und Jahrzehnten nicht geben.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Das Problem was hier oft im Forum auftaucht ist, dass IPS gerne als beste Technik dargestellt wird.
Je nach Anwendungsfall sind aber TN oder VA Monitore besser für den Nutzer geeignet.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Die zwei AOC-Monitore sind auch nicht wegen des Bildes zurückgegangen (der Eindruck kam wahrscheinlich vom parallel getesteten X34P mit IPS, wo mir das Bild besser gefallen hat), sondern wegen der toten Pixel.


----------



## DJ_Michii (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Mindfactory macht doch für 30€ eine Pixelfehlerüberprüfung, da haste dann definitiv ein Modell ohne Pixelfehler, wären mir persönlich die 30€ wert. 
Falls das schon erwähnt wurde, sorry.


----------



## pedi (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

oder einfach im örtlichen handel kaufen, wo sich vor ort die geräte ansehen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Also ich hab noch keinen örtlichen Händler gefunden, der auch nur Ansatzweise eine ausreichende Monitorauswahl hat.
Und 30€ für ne Pixelfehlerüberprüfung ist dann doch etwas teuer, vor allem da es nichts bringt.


----------



## Blackout27 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Den Leidensweg kann ich nachvollziehen... Musste meinen Asus ROG Swift auch insgesamt 3x bestellen bis ich ein fehlerfreies Modell erwischt habe. Bei den ersten beiden war Dreck im Panel, der Dritte war okay musste jedoch nach 2 Jahren ausgetauscht werden da 6 tote Pixel von jetzt auf gleich aufgetaucht sind. Der Umtauschmonitor war auch ein Rückläufer der repariert wurde und der Standfuß war ordentlich zerkratzt. Habe dann nur das Panel getauscht und meinen Standfuß behalten. 1 Jahr später sind im Panel kleine Tierchen aufgetaucht die ich zum Glück außerhalb vom Panel eleminieren konnte. Dicht ist das neue Panel also auch nicht ... Für 700€ habe ich mir damals wie heute deutlich mehr Qualität versprochen.

Zwischen Bestellung 2 zu 3 hatte ich aus Frust ein BenQ 1080p Monitor bestellt (300€) der mittig einen Pixelfehler hatte. Jedenfalls weiß ich nun das ich nicht alleine bin bei solchen Problemen. 

Als ich mir dieses Jahr den OLED TV gekauft habe, ging mir ordentlich die Pumpe, aus Angst das ich wieder Pech habe... Aus Sicherheit hat meine Freundin den Kauf am PC durchgeführt und den TV das erste mal eingeschaltet, sie hat immer Glück wenn etwas gekauft wird. 
Wenn du möchtest leihe ich sie dir Mal aus beim nächsten Monitor Kauf 

Viel Erfolg beim Kaufen, ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Mit meinem Dell AW3418DW hatte ich im April Glück, keine Pixelfehler und die Lichthöfe waren nur gering und nur im Dunkeln mit Schwarzbild in den zwei unteren Ecken ganz leich zu sehen. Im realem Betrieb alles TOP!

Lief auch die letzten Monate super bis letztem Freitag.
Da war ohne Vorzeichen plötzlich das Bild weg, Spiel lief noch im Hintergrund.
Monitor reagierte laut LEDs und Hintergrund Beleuchtung noch normal, aber das Display war tot. Noch nicht mal das OSD Menü kam beim betätigen der Tasten. Rechner lief auf meinem UHD Fernseher ohne Probleme. Die USB-Anschlüsse hatten auch keine Spannung mehr. Vermutlich ist das interne verbaute Netzteil defekt gegangen.

Hierauf habe ich den Support von Dell angeschrieben und ein Ticket zur Garantie geöffnet. Gut musste das Wochenende ohne Rechner überstehen und am Dienstag wurde mir aus den Niederlande ein neuen Monitor zu gesendet was auch Gestern schon ankam. Der neue Monitor hat auch keine Pixelfehler und was die Lichthöfe angeht ist er so ähnlich wie der alte. Also alles Top, weil ich normal nicht mit Schwarzbild im Dunkeln vor dem Monitor sitze und im normal Betrieb davon nichts zu sehen ist.

Im Übrigem hatte ich mein ersten Monitor über Alternate Outlet gekauft und nicht den vollen Preis bezahlt wegen B-Ware und habe nun ein neues Gerät vor mir stehen. Dell übernimmt die Garantie auch für Zweitkäufer, also auch nach dem Kauf nach Gebraucht, was manche andere Hersteller ggf. ausschließen. Mit der 24 Monatigen Gewährleistung was Alternate sogar für Outlet Waren vergibt hätte ich schlechte Karten gehabt da ich in der Beweispflicht gewesen wäre und zudem das ganze viel länger gedauert hätte als die Garantie direkt mit dem Hersteller abzuwickeln.

Wobei der alte Monitor auch Neuwertig war und ich mit ihm sehr zufrieden war.
Wahrscheinlich ein Rückläufer was ich 270 Euro günstiger bekommen habe.

Mein alter Monitor wird voraussichtlich heute abgeholt, war daher ein Vor ab Tausch.


----------



## Rattan (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



DJ_Michii schrieb:


> Mindfactory macht doch für 30€ eine Pixelfehlerüberprüfung, da haste dann definitiv ein Modell ohne Pixelfehler, wären mir persönlich die 30€ wert.
> Falls das schon erwähnt wurde, sorry.




Ich zahle doch dem Autohändler keine 1000€ extra, damit der guckt, ob sich auch alle Räder drehen. Wohlgemerkt, bei Neuware.

Was ist das für eine seltsame Welt, in der wir gerade leben.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

LOL Rattan Möbel. Die jungen Burschen denken halt, die kriegen B oder C-Ware für D-Preis. Wenn die wenigstens mal ein A einbauen würden in die Masse im Kopf, könnte man sagen, das ist ordentlich.


Ich war aber auch nicht anders. Ich habe 1986 einen Amiga 1000 mit 256KB RAM für 1.600 D-Mark gekauft ohne Monitor. Erst als ich 6 Wochen Sommerferien in der Galvanik malocht hatte, Anodisierung von Aluminium, konnte ich mir einen Monitor kaufen. Vorher hatte ich den Amiga 1000 aufgerüstet auf 512 KB und mit einem selbst gelöteten Kabel an Bruders Sharp Fernseher angeschlossen. Bruder war oft bei seiner Freundin. Wenn er daheim gepennt hat, den Fernseher unaufgefordert zurück in sein Zimmer, sonst Schläge.

Die Jungs geben all Ihr Gold für Rechner aus, kein Geld mehr für Monitor, das optische Interface, Vorläufer von VR 

Mein erster gebrauchter Monitor war ein EIZO-9070S. Da habe ich mich in der Schule zum Praktikant als Radio- und Fernsehtechniker angemeldet. Der Lehrmeister hatte mich sogar für die Berufsschule angemeldet, aber ich hatte noch eine andere Lehrstelle ohne Antennebau. Die Gurke hatte astreine Konvergenzen dann. Bruder hat dann mal einen Phillips Fernseher gekauft in 100Hz. Er dauernd Techniker da. Ich immer so, die Konvergenzen stimmen nicht, FOCUS ist auch nicht ordentlich. Ich den Phillips Fernseher aufm Küchentisch mit Mannhohem Spiegel an der Küchenzeile. Zeilentrafo eingestellt, an der Bildröhre die Magnetringe. Bruder so, ist das ein geiles Bild, wieso können die Fernseh Spastis das nicht ? Ich so, die haben Schalker Steine auf der Nase.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



Rattan schrieb:


> Ich zahle doch dem Autohändler keine 1000€ extra, damit der guckt, ob sich auch alle Räder drehen. Wohlgemerkt, bei Neuware.
> 
> Was ist das für eine seltsame Welt, in der wir gerade leben.



Im Unterschied zum markengebundenen Autohändler ist es schlichtweg eine Serviceleistung des Händlers zur Überprüfung der auszuliefernden Ware.
Ein Zwischenhändler wie MF kann ja kaum die Gewährleistung für ein Produkt übernehmen, dass er nicht hergestellt hat.

Da bleibt dir dann nix anderes übrig, als mit einem wutentbrannten Drohmail direkt bei einem Monitorhändler zu bestellen - gibt mal Info, wenn die Ware dann an dich ausgeliefert wurde...


----------



## Deimos (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Im Unterschied zum markengebundenen Autohändler ist es schlichtweg eine Serviceleistung des Händlers zur Überprüfung der auszuliefernden Ware.
> Ein Zwischenhändler wie MF kann ja kaum die Gewährleistung für ein Produkt übernehmen, dass er nicht hergestellt hat.


Rattan hat 100% Recht. Was interessiert mich, woher er das Produkt hat? Ich schliesse mit dem Händler einen Vertrag und erwarte von ihm ein Produkt.
Wenn er mit seinen Lieferanten Probleme hat und qualitativ minderwertige Ware erhält, interessiert mich das nicht die Bohne.

Ist schon krass, wie die Konsumenten heutzutage konditioniert sind...


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Die Produkthaftung hat nie der Händler, sondern der Ersteller der Ware.
Das hat nix mit Marktwirtschaft, Land oder politischem System zu tun, sondern ist Handelsrecht seit Beginn der Menschheit 
Zum Glück seit grob ca. 1765 auch schon schriftlich fixiert.

Oder warum glaubst du liegt jedem blöden Mixer die Garantiekarte des HERSTELLERS bei, die du vom Händler abstempeln lassen solltest (was ja die wenigsten tun).
Die Rücknahme von in dem Fall mangelhaften Bildschirmen ohne dem erwähnten Formalismus beruht alleinig auf Kulanz oder zusätzlich eingeräumten Vertragsbedingungen auf aktueller Rechtsbasis (Umtauschrecht).
Es steht jedem frei, bei einem anderen Händler an Stelle dem Billigsten einzukaufen, der logischer Weise auch weniger Service bietet.

Ich habe weiter oben den Tipp gegeben gerade Monitore PERSÖNLICH beim Fachhandel einzukaufen und vorab zu sichten, man kann Tipps annehmen oder aus Bequemlichkeit auch nicht...

ERWARTEN kannst du in deinem persönlichen Universum viel, nur wirst du eben enttäuscht sein, wen sich die ganze Welt nicht um dich dreht.

Und das hat nix mit meiner persönlichen Konditionierung zu tun, die du nicht einmal kennst, die auch völlig deplatziert ist, wenn ihr zwei Helden euch nicht einmal in primitiven Handelsrecht auskennt.

Edit:
aus aktuellem Anlass, hier eure Rechte aus einem Druckfrischen Artikel.
Kulanz und Anspruch: Wann kann ich Ware zurueckgeben? - n-tv.de


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Und was interessiert dich die Garantie des Herstellers, wenn du Gewährleistung des Händlers nutzt?


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was interessiert dich die Garantie des Herstellers, wenn du Gewährleistung des Händlers nutzt?



Ganz einfach, die Gewährleistung eines Händlers bezieht sich i. d. R. alleinig auf das EU-weite 14tägige Umtauschrecht.

Dannach gibt es zwei Modelle:

a) Der Händler bietet eine erweiterte Gewährleistung an, die er in der Regel schon auf dem Verkaufspreis draufschlägt, das sollte man wissen, bevor man kauft (besonders beim billigeren Anbieter, der das garantiert nicht anbietet)

b) Der Händler bewegt sich nur innerhalb der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen und in diesem Fall ist es gut, eben die Gewährleistung des Erstellers sich vom Händler quittieren zu lassen.
Um jegliche Rechtsunsicherheit hier zu vermeiden, kann ich nur empfehlen, neben der Quittung eben auch von Händler die Garantiekarte ausfüllen zu lassen.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

kann mir kaum vorstellen das man soviel Pech haben haben kann.
Ich hatte in letzten ~14 Jahren schon etliche Biilschirme, 5 Laptops, 4 Fernseher und 7 PC Monitore gehabt und etliche Handy's. Und noch nie einen Pixelfehler dabei. Keine Toten, noch farbige, keinen Einzigen.

Bei einen Monitor ist mal nach 2 Jahren Nutzung ein Insekt im Panel verreckt.Nach ein paar Tagen "Trocknung" konnte man es aber in  den nicht sichtbaren bereich klopfen.
Ein Laptop hatte etwas BLB aber das war euch ein 150 Euro China Laptop , da kann man nicht mehr erwarten.


Wobei ich 30 Euro für eine Pixelfehler Prüfung recht fair finde, bei Geräte einer bestimmten Preisklasse.
Dadurch erhält man quasi ne Garantie das den Monitor zurückschicken kann aufgrund von Pixelfehlern.


----------



## Rattan (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Im Unterschied zum markengebundenen Autohändler ist es schlichtweg eine Serviceleistung des Händlers zur Überprüfung der auszuliefernden Ware.
> Ein Zwischenhändler wie MF kann ja kaum die Gewährleistung für ein Produkt übernehmen, dass er nicht hergestellt hat.
> 
> Da bleibt dir dann nix anderes übrig, als mit einem wutentbrannten Drohmail direkt bei einem Monitorhändler zu bestellen - gibt mal Info, wenn die Ware dann an dich ausgeliefert wurde...



Das heißt ja, daß die Funktions- und Qualitätskontrolle beim Verbraucher hängen bleibt. Mit samt den ganzen enstehenden Kosten, wie eben Retouren, zur Post fahren, kostet auch, die Paketdienste, etc. ... derRattenschwanz ist an dieser Stelle noch lang...

Nur, weil am Anfang der Kette keine wirksame Qualitätkontrolle gemacht wird.  Höchstwahrscheinliches Motiv ist Kosteneinsparung , da die Kosten, für die tatsächliche Funktionskontrolle, auf den Endverbraucher umgelegt werden, was wiederum dadurch eine irrwitzige Logistik hervorbringt.

Warum sollte ich mich als Endkonsument darauf einlassen ?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Gewährleistung eines Händlers bezieht sich i. d. R. alleinig auf das EU-weite 14tägige Umtauschrecht.


Händler in Deutschland müssen 2 Jahre Gewährleistung bei Neuteilen geben.
Das hat nichts mit dem FAG zu tun.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Gewährleistung eines Händlers bezieht sich i. d. R. alleinig auf das EU-weite 14tägige Umtauschrecht.


Du bringst da was durcheinander, Gewährleistung muss jeder Händler in Deutschland vergeben, Neuware zwei Jahre, Gebrauchtware 1 Jahr. Ein Umtauschrecht gibt es nicht, aber ein Wiederrufsrecht oder Rückgaberecht und dieses bezieht sich nur auf dem Online kauf und nicht beim kauf vor Ort. Was Händler jedoch von sich gewähren ist wieder was anderes. So kann auch ein Händler vor Ort ein Rückgaberecht auf Kulanz einräumen oder ein Online Händler das Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tage auf Beispielsweise 30 Tage verlängern.

Gewährleistung bedeutet nur das gewährleistet wird das Produkt frei von Fehler verkauft zu haben, aber nicht für defekte die im Nachhinein entstehen können. In meinem Beispiel mit meinem Monitor wofür ich sogar 24 Monate Gewährleistung für Gebrauchtware oder B-Ware bekommen habe hätte ich nichts verrichten können hätte mir der Hersteller keine Garantie gegeben. Dann hätte ich den Monitor selber reparieren können da ich mit der Gewährleistung schlechte Karten gehabt hätte. Monitor hatte ich länger als 6 Monate gehabt und da hätte ich kaum beweisen können das dieser defekt schon von Anfang an seit Lieferung vorhanden gewesen wäre.

Im Hersteller Forum hier wurde auf gleicherweise ein Netzteil gekauft, der Hersteller hat die Garantie wegen Gebraucht kauf abgelehnt, mit der Gewährleistung konnte der Käufer wegen der Beweispflicht nichts anfangen. 

Die Gewährleistung schützt einem daher nur anfangs beim Kauf, nach 6 Monate kannst diese aber in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Der Zähler steht mitterweile bei 11. 
Ich hab hier den LG 38UC99, welcher beim Scrollen eine Art "Schleier" quer über die Bildschirmmitte zaubert. 

Ich glaub, ich werde jetzt erstmal abwarten, bis ich den nächsten ausprobiere.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Doch dann fand ich eine toten Pixel. Ist es übertrieben, deswegen einen Monitor zurückzuschicken?


Eindeutig ja. Möchtest Du, das 90% der Monitore nach den Tersts weg geschmissen werden?  OIder möchtest Du über den Preis selektieren. Dann hol Dir Eizo Monitore.


----------



## Rattan (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eindeutig ja. Möchtest Du, das 90% der Monitore nach den Tersts weg geschmissen werden?  OIder möchtest Du über den Preis selektieren. Dann hol Dir Eizo Monitore.




Wie wäre es mal mit fehlerfreier Produktion, ohne geplante Obsoleszenz. Da jetzt die Schuld dem Endkonsumenten geben, bzw. ihm einen Vorwurf machen, geht völlig an der Sache vorbei.

P.s. was ist Tersts und Older ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



Rattan schrieb:


> ...  ohne geplante Obsoleszenz....


Wenn ich schön wieder geplante Obsoleszenz lese, wird meine Ignoreliste vermutlich gleich einen Eintrag länger. Als wenn irgendwer planen könnte, wann etwas kaputt geht, dafür sind Nutzungsszenarien viel zu unterschiedlich. Wer den Unterschied von getesteten Mindesthaltbarkeiten nach definierten Testzyklen hin zu bewusster Zerstörung nicht versteht, wird überall böse Geister sehen. Es ist nicht trivial, eine fehlerfreue Siliziumscheibe in der Größe eines Monitots zu bekommen. Das ist alles andere als trivial. Und wenn ich sehe, was an meinem Bildschirm gerade wieder an Staub hängt, den ich nicht jeden Tag abwische, dann ist ein lächerlicher toter Pixel völlig irrelevant, so es ein dunklerer Pixel. Ein Dauerstrahl Pixel ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Rattan (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Mich ignorieren ?  Bitte gerne. Dann antwortest du wenigstens nicht mehr mit Sinnlosem.

Wer so ignorant ist und geplante Obsoleszenz abstreitet, lebt eh im Nirvana, aber sicher nicht auf dieser Welt, in der heutigen Zeit!


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Mir kommt der Schweiß und mir wird schlecht, wenn ich daran denke, mir irgendwann wieder nen neuen Monitor kaufen zu müssen.

So viel Kohle für solche Schrottprodukte... Das ist einfach unfassbar.  Das schlimmste ist ja, dass der Mist nichtmal sauber kalibriert ist. Warum sind Smartphones und Tablets 100% perfekt kalibriert, aber ein Monitor für 1500€ nicht?
Diese Branche ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.

Sämtliche Form von Qualität ist nichtexistent. Ein 1500€ Monitor ist nicht wertiger, als ein 200€ Monitor. Man zahlt NUR für Features und Technik, alles andere ist billig, billig, billig.


----------



## Yoshi-M (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> ... Doch dann fand ich eine toten Pixel. Ist es übertrieben, deswegen einen Monitor zurückzuschicken? Ich erwarte bei solchen Preisen ein fehlerfreies Display....



Wie von interessierterUser schon geschrieben: Ja, es ist übertrieben. Mit geplanter Obsoleszenz hat es ebenfalls nichts zu tun, da in den Technischen Daten klar zu lesen ist, was der Monitor haben darf und was nicht.

Du hast die Technischen Daten des Monitors vor dem Kauf gelesen? Dort steht "Pixelfehlerklasse II". 
Was das bedeutet kann man vielerorts im Internet nachlesen.
Hättest du nun gerne einen perfekten Monitor bei dem dir garantiert wird, dass bei Auslieferung kein Pixelfehler vorhanden ist, gibt es zwei "ehrliche" Möglichkeiten und eine, welche
die 14-Tägige Rücknahmepflicht bei Onlinekäufen missbraucht:

Möglichkeit #1:
Auf ein Panel ohne Pixelfehler darfst du bestehen, wenn du einen Monitor mit Fehlerklasse I (Falsch. Fehlerklasse 0 ist richtig, siehe Post #47) kaufst. 
Nachteil: Kostet ne Menge Geld.

Möglichkeit #2:
Eine Pixelprüfung durchführen lassen. 
Ob der Händler tatsächlich den Monitor prüft oder das Kärtchen nur beilegt ist egal. Wenn du einen fehlerhaften Pixel findest,
ist er verpflichtet ihn auszutauschen, da du einen Aufpreis für die Fehlerfreiheit bezahlt hast.

Möglichkeit #3:
Monitor mit Fehlerklasse II kaufen und das Rückgaberecht ausnutzen, bis ein Monitor ohne fehlerhaften Pixel ankommt.
Wenn man das macht sollte man daran denken, dass ein Kaufvertrag nur zustande kommt, wenn beide Seiten zustimmen.
Schickt man den selben Monitor mehrmals zurück obwohl dieser die zugesicherten Eigenschaften erfüllt, überlegt der Händler sich es vielleicht zwei mal, ob
man diesen Kunden weiterhin haben möchte.

Ich selbst habe auch gerne einen Monitor ohne defekte Pixel. Statt nun n-mal den Monitor zu tauschen, habe ich eine Pixelprüfung bestellt. 
Bei den Preisen meiner Monitore ist es nicht der Rede wert und erspart mir manch Ärger.

Was habe ich erhalten? 
Alle meine Monitore sind ohne defekte Pixel. Und das auf ehrlichem Weg.

Ich weiß, ich hätte es auch 30 Euro günstiger haben können, wenn ich das Wiederrufsrecht missbrauche. 
Davon halte ich allerdings nicht viel. Zum Einen habe ich keine Lust auf Umtauschorgien und das Risiko, vom Händler gesperrt zu werden.
Zum Anderen: es müssen alle Käufer mehr fürs Produkt zahlen, weil der Händler die Rückläufer 
mit einkalkulieren muss.

Wenn ich dann noch lese, dass jemand auf eine Pixelprüfung verzichtet um 30 Euro zu sparen, er aber weiß, dass der Monitor mit Klasse II verkauft wird und dennoch
n-mal Umtauscht: Vielen Dank, dass das Produkt deshalb mehr kostet.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Möglichkeit 1 ist leider komplett falsch, das wäre Fehlerklasse 0.
Bei Fehlerklasse 1 seiht das wieder anders aus.
Pixelfehler – Wikipedia


----------



## Yoshi-M (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Hast Recht, ich hatte die alte Fehlerklasse im Kopf. 
0 ist die Richtige.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Musste auch erstmal gucken.
Ist bei mir auch der Grund warum ich meinen mit Pixelfehlern behalten.
Wobei ich die eh nur selten sehe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*



Yoshi-M schrieb:


> ....
> Möglichkeit #2:
> Eine Pixelprüfung durchführen lassen.
> Ob der Händler tatsächlich den Monitor prüft oder das Kärtchen nur beilegt ist egal. Wenn du einen fehlerhaften Pixel findest,
> ist er verpflichtet ihn auszutauschen, da du einen Aufpreis für die Fehlerfreiheit bezahlt hast..


Den Weg wählte ich. Man zahlt einmal 30,-€ mehr und bekommt etwas fehlerfreies ohne den Ärger des Zurückschickens. Und wenn ich vergleiche, was man heute für 500,-€ bekommt an an meine erste 13" Röhre zurück denke, dann sind heutige Monitor zum Teil sehr wertig.



Rattan schrieb:


> Wer so ignorant ist und geplante Obsoleszenz abstreitet, lebt eh im Nirvana


Kennst Du Wöhlerdiagramme, Badewannenkurven, Serienstreuungen, etc. oder lässt Du Dich vom Privatfernsehen in die Irre leiten und glaubst jeden Humbug? Es gibt Drucker die Mitzählen und abschalten. Das ist halt billiger Plunder, es gibt schlecht konstruierte Geräte, die es gerade über die Garantiezeit schaffen, ein genau geplanter Ausfall und bewusste Schachstellen sind etwas ganz anderes. Chipherstellungen unterliegen Fehlern, warum wohl macht Intel aus jedem i7-8700K ca. zehn minderwärtige CPU mit stetig abfallenden Funktionen? Weil das alles geplante Ausfälle sind?  Sollen sie alles wegschmeißen bis auf die ca. 10% fehlerfreien CPUs?

Kauf doch einfach Monitore mit der entsprechenden Fehlerklasse oder lass Pixelprüfungen vornehmen. Was ist daran so schwer? Und jetzt erkläre mir bitte noch den geplanten Schadensmechanismus, der zu toten Pixeln führt und erkläre mir weiter, was es für einen Vorteil für den Hersteller hat, wenn schon Neuteile deiner Meinung nach geplante und bewusste Fehler enthalten?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 10 Monitore gekauft - 10 wieder zurückgeschickt*

Ich habe bei mir auch einen Pixelfehler entdeckt. Der ist ganz links am Bildschirmrand in der Mitte. Zuerst dachte ich das wäre ein Staubkorn/Schmutz.
Es ist ein grauer Pixel. Fällt nur auf wenn man weiß wo der ist.
Und auf dunklen Hintergrund sieht man den nicht.
Vielleicht ist es auch ein softwareabhängiger Fehler? Muß ich mal testen.
Jedenfalls hatte ich den am Anfang nicht als ich den Monitor gekauft habe.
Naja, auf jeden Fall kein Grund um umzutauschen.
Wäre das aber in der Bildschirmmitte und ein stark leuchtender Pixel würde es mich wohl auch stören!


----------

